# New Photos! :)



## BrownieM

My boy is 7 months! :smile: These are photos from the past few weeks. The first stacked one was taken by the breeder. I can't get a good stacked one of him myself because I cannot remember to do it when someone is around to help take the photo.


----------



## BrownieM

*Some more*

Some more photos!


----------



## lucky

He is a very good looking poodle, perfect show quality


----------



## BrownieM

YouTube - ‪Tiger Silly.AVI‬‏

Silly video showing his goofy side! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom

what a handsome fella  How often does he get groomed?


----------



## BrownieM

Unosmom said:


> what a handsome fella  How often does he get groomed?


Ah. The most challenging part of owning a show poodle. He gets a bath every 7-10 days. I do his clipping (feet, face, tail, belly). Only his handler (or breeder) are allowed to touch him with scissors. 

I am practicing my scissoring skills with my other two poodles in hopes that one day I will be able to fully groom and show Tiger myself. My handler told me I am not allowed to go near Tiger with scissors for at least 3 months..LOL. (She said that after she saw the way I tried to hold the shears...like a pair of kitchen scissors lmao).


----------



## Caty M

Does he have to be brushed daily? He's cute, I just don't think I could ever own such a high maintenance coat! Which sucks, because poodles fit me personality wise so well!


----------



## SpooOwner

bishopthesheltie said:


> Does he have to be brushed daily? He's cute, I just don't think I could ever own such a high maintenance coat! Which sucks, because poodles fit me personality wise so well!


Spoos are awesome, so I had to jump in, lol. If you give a pet clip - like a utility or lamb clip - then you don't have to brush daily. Mia gets a bath weekly (because she gets so dirty on our hikes), and I brush her out afterward to help dry her. You can probably get away with only an occasional brushing with a short coat.


----------



## BrownieM

bishopthesheltie said:


> Does he have to be brushed daily? He's cute, I just don't think I could ever own such a high maintenance coat! Which sucks, because poodles fit me personality wise so well!


Oh, no, he doesn't get brushed daily at all. He gets brushed about once a week during his grooming. The rule with show coat is to brush the minimum amount to prevent matting and to only brush a damp coat (sprayed with water or leave-in conditioner) OR during drying. Right now he has puppy hair so he really doesn't mat at all and doesn't need frequent rushing. Once he gets a bit older and goes through coat change, he will begin to mat and I will have to brush more often.

My pet poodles rarely get brushed now that they are in "miami" trims. Well, I brush Millie's ears about twice a day, but that's just because I hate when she gets crap in them LOL.


----------



## molbert73

Pretty boy! I wish we lived closer so that I could see him at shows  I have helped a poodle handler friend blow out some dogs at shows. Made me thankful for my short haired wash and wear breed.


----------



## BrownieM

molbert73 said:


> Pretty boy! I wish we lived closer so that I could see him at shows  I have helped a poodle handler friend blow out some dogs at shows. Made me thankful for my short haired wash and wear breed.


Thanks!! 

It's been about 10 days since his last bath..I really should bathe him tonight. But damn, the blow out takes so damn long. 3-4 hours from bathtub to bone-dry. He splashes pee on himself so his under-area (legs and belly fur) could be in better condition.....Boys.

Instead, I'm having a glass of wine.  I'll bathe him next week.


----------



## molbert73

Wine trumps bathing dogs any day!
BTW, who is your handler? Is she strictly a poodle person or all breed?


----------



## BrownieM

molbert73 said:


> Wine trumps bathing dogs any day!
> BTW, who is your handler? Is she strictly a poodle person or all breed?


Sharon Svoboda. I think she shows other breeds but she's mostly a poodle handler.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Wow! He is so handsome!


----------



## nykea

Wow, amazing boy. For a long time I didn't even think about poodles, just not my cup of tea, but since I met a few of them I certainly got more interested!! As for grooming, I know your pain!! Because I don't show my dog anymore I groom him myself, and if I wanted to do it all in one go, bathing, drying, combing and cut, it would take me about 5-6h!! :O We are really crazy... As I have a boy as well, I also know how smelly they can get on the underbelly and furnishings. You should be thankful that poodles don't have beards!! My dog as a male has to sniff every pee in the park, so his beard smells pretty rank just few days after a wash :/ So what I do normally is wash his face and legs once a week, and do the rest once a month.


----------



## BrownieM

nykea said:


> Wow, amazing boy. For a long time I didn't even think about poodles, just not my cup of tea, but since I met a few of them I certainly got more interested!! As for grooming, I know your pain!! Because I don't show my dog anymore I groom him myself, and if I wanted to do it all in one go, bathing, drying, combing and cut, it would take me about 5-6h!! :O We are really crazy... As I have a boy as well, I also know how smelly they can get on the underbelly and furnishings. You should be thankful that poodles don't have beards!! My dog as a male has to sniff every pee in the park, so his beard smells pretty rank just few days after a wash :/ So what I do normally is wash his face and legs once a week, and do the rest once a month.


Well, and of course after I dropped all of this money on grooming equipment for Tiger's maintenance baths, (stand dryer, dremel, nail clippers, brushes, shampoo, conditioning sprays, force dryer, wahl clippers) I have decided that I can be a good, economical girl and start grooming Millie myself. Bath, dry, shaving feet, face, tail and then clipping her body, trimming her nails and then scissoring her tail, head and pom poms took me 5-6 hours also and the thought running through my head the whole time was "Groomers do NOT get paid enough!"


----------



## Onyxmom2

Oh my, he's stunning!!!


----------



## chowder

I don't envy you the whole bathing, blowing out, brushing thing. With my first show quality chow pup I got the grooming table, blowers, etc. and started working on him as a pup, learning how to blow him out after every bath. Then I found out how long it takes to blow dry and brush out a chow coat after every bath!!! As a puppy it was fun and fairly easy. As an 80 pound adult it was a full day of intense labor!!! 

We gave up the idea of having show quality coats all the time and went with ......'he looks good enough' :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OHH...he is awesomely drool worthy! But hats off to you(and his handler) for keeping him white!:lol: Ive got to that are 1/4-1/3 white..err..yellow/tan/gray!HAHAHH


----------



## BrownieM

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHH...he is awesomely drool worthy! But hats off to you(and his handler) for keeping him white!:lol: Ive got to that are 1/4-1/3 white..err..yellow/tan/gray!HAHAHH


Oddly, I really haven't done anything special to keep him white. I haven't even used any whitening shampoos or anything. He actually still has some cream in his coat, so he will get a lot lighter in time as the cream disappears! 

My yard is just grass, and at this time of year it's all starting to fry, so he doesn't get very dirty when he plays outside. Thanks goodness!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

BrownieM said:


> Oddly, I really haven't done anything special to keep him white. I haven't even used any whitening shampoos or anything. He actually still has some cream in his coat, so he will get a lot lighter in time as the cream disappears!
> 
> My yard is just grass, and at this time of year it's all starting to fry, so he doesn't get very dirty when he plays outside. Thanks goodness!


Ah...you lucky duck!:tongue:
It seems like my boys just look outside and their white turns tan!LOL (But then again we only have the concrete patio and gravel "dog area" that they can go on without having to be on a leash!:wink


----------



## BrownieM

Finally groomed him! Bath, dry, clipped face, feet and tail, clipped nails and then ground nails. Cleaned and plucked ears. He is a very clean boy!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

BrownieM said:


> Finally groomed him! Bath, dry, clipped face, feet and tail, clipped nails and then ground nails. Cleaned and plucked ears. He is a very clean boy!



AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! He is SOOO Handsome!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10

He's growing up to be a very handsome boy!!! 

How tall is he??? I have NO idea how big Spoo's usually get....I would be surprised if there were one of them within a 2 hour radius of me! LOL 

He is very handsome, congrats.


----------



## andrea1

cute pics!
are they poodles?


----------



## chowder

He's gorgeous! I have to ask you, do white poodles usually stay so white? It's a challenge with cream (they don't call them white) chows to keep them staying as white as possible. They tend to turn a cream color as they age. Rocky was pure white as a pup and now he has really gotten cream colored. Of course, maybe it's our clay soil!! What about their noses? Do they stay black?


----------



## BrownieM

andrea1 said:


> cute pics!
> are they poodles?


Thanks!! :biggrin:

Yes, they are poodles. :smile:


----------



## BrownieM

chowder said:


> He's gorgeous! I have to ask you, do white poodles usually stay so white? It's a challenge with cream (they don't call them white) chows to keep them staying as white as possible. They tend to turn a cream color as they age. Rocky was pure white as a pup and now he has really gotten cream colored. Of course, maybe it's our clay soil!! What about their noses? Do they stay black?


Poodles come in both white and cream. Tiger is white and will continue to lighten to a very icy-white color. He will stay white and will not turn cream. He has a touch of cream in his puppy coat now that will continue to fade-out, so he will get much whiter.

Yes, his nose and lips will stay black. He has excellent pigment and it is extremely unlikely that it will ever lighten. His parents, grandparents and siblings have the same jet black pigment. Some white poodles get something called "snow nose", where the pigment fades in the winter. This should not happen to him as indicated by his extremely black pigment and because it did not happen to any of his relatives. I saw his grandma and great grandma icy-white with jet black nose/lips. Beautiful!

He has dark skin that turns very black when exposed to sun. His paw pads are black too. This is all part of a true white with excellent pigment. Love my boy! He is just as beautiful on the inside as the outside.


----------



## BrownieM

Northwoods10 said:


> He's growing up to be a very handsome boy!!!
> 
> How tall is he??? I have NO idea how big Spoo's usually get....I would be surprised if there were one of them within a 2 hour radius of me! LOL
> 
> He is very handsome, congrats.


He is currently 24 inches tall at the shoulder and 40 lbs. He will be a big boy - I would guess around 26 inches tall full grown. 

Spoos must be greater than 15 inches tall. I'd say the majority are within the 24-26 inch range.


----------



## BrownieM

Tiger at 8 months old. His first show is in a little over 2 weeks. He has such a wonderful personality. He walks right up to strangers and gently puts his head in their lap. He is a very sensitive boy - has a pretty soft temperament. He's an all around wonderful dog and fits in the pack very well!


----------



## BrownieM

This weekend Tiger had his first two shows! On Saturday he went Best of Winners for his first point! I didn't get the best photos because I was trying to stand back so he wouldn't see me. I miss my boy!


----------



## BrownieM

More photos after he was done showing.

2 more weeks until his next series of shows - 8 shows!


----------



## catahoulamom

Oh my he looks so handsome!!! And very well behaved.


----------



## cprcheetah

He is so handsome! Congrats on his first win  It is so hard to be without them when they are in the show circuit. My sister is currently growing coat on her silver girl to hopefully go to a handler next month.


----------



## DoglovingSenior

He is AG or Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## BRT

Very cool video! that dog is a beauty!


----------



## schtuffy

Wow, his coat is amazing!

I wish I had the courage to start grooming on my own, maybe one day


----------



## BrownieM

schtuffy said:


> Wow, his coat is amazing!
> 
> I wish I had the courage to start grooming on my own, maybe one day


I don't do any of his show scissoring! I hope to one day do that myself.


----------



## magicre

he is a very handsome young man


----------

